# ThrottleStop not working



## justoneguy (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi guys!

Recently i got my pc reseted and when I downloaded the ThrottleStop v8.60 it wasn't working!
I used the same Windows LTSB ISO that i have at almost 2 years (i think) and it accused many errors (mscvr120u.dll/WinRing0.dll missing or not working). When this happen, I went after another Windows 7 ISO and used it, but the same error occurred.

Now I'm using Windows 7 Home Premium and I found an older version (ThrottleStop v8.40) and says that my CPU is not supported. (I have an i5 3230M)

Please, help me. It's my last hope to play my games :C


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 7, 2018)

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4032938/update-for-visual-c-2013-redistributable-package

That link was included in the ThrottleStop 8.60 download.  If you have a ms120u.dll error, you will need to install that.

Make sure that you have unzipped the ThrottleStop download or else you will also get a could not find WinRing0.dll error.

ThrottleStop 8.50 is also included in the download.  Copy that .exe over top of the 8.60 .exe if you want to run the older version.  8.40 is dead.


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 7, 2018)

You should download a new .ISO if you want to run Windows 10. A 2 years old  .iso needs alot of HUGE and important update (1703, 1803). 

You can download a new iso from "Media Creation Tool" available here; https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/software-download/windows10

If you have .dll corruption, not much will work properly.


----------



## invictuz (Jan 5, 2019)

A note about repairing / reinstalling MFC120u.dll on Windows 10 64bit:
If you are running Windows 10 64bit you will need to install both the 64 and 32 bit version of the VS2013 redistribution package.
Below are the details for both files needed.

The two files you will need to install:
x64 file name: *vcredist_x64.exe*
x64 file direct download link from Microsoft: https://download.microsoft.com/download/2/E/6/2E61CFA4-993B-4DD4-91DA-3737CD5CD6E3/vcredist_x64.exe

x32 file name:* vcredist_x86.exe*
x32 file direct download link from Microsoft: https://download.microsoft.com/download/2/E/6/2E61CFA4-993B-4DD4-91DA-3737CD5CD6E3/vcredist_x86.exe


----------



## littlesthacker (Nov 23, 2019)

invictuz said:


> A note about repairing / reinstalling MFC120u.dll on Windows 10 64bit:
> If you are running Windows 10 64bit you will need to install both the 64 and 32 bit version of the VS2013 redistribution package.
> Below are the details for both files needed.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, this worked perfectly.


----------



## kiendat2003 (Jan 14, 2020)

thanks for helping this also helped me pretty much!


----------



## terra (Jan 28, 2020)

I had the mfc120u.dll issue, I fixed that with the download, now i get this little message saying CPU not supported...is there any hope for my laptop?



terra said:


> I had the mfc120u.dll issue, I fixed that with the download, now i get this little message saying CPU not supported...is there any hope for my laptop?


I know there was a thread on this issue from 2 years ago, I was just hoping maybe there is a new work-around or possibly a different program that WILL work with AMD????


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 28, 2020)

ThrottleStop is extremely CPU specific. There is zero chance that it will ever support AMD CPUs.


----------



## terra (Jan 28, 2020)

@unclewebb yes, I am aware...do you know of a similar program for AMD processors?


----------



## toemass (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks heaps invictuz, you're a genius.


----------



## blazolazo (May 1, 2020)

Hi, I just recently had an issue where "WinRing0.dll" will not open. This happened all of a sudden, I already tried re-downloading older and newer versions but no such luck. 
Any ideas?


----------



## unclewebb (May 1, 2020)

Are you playing any new games like Valorant lately? There seems to be a problem with some games wanting to block this driver.









						Throttlestop WinRing0x64.sys vulnerability
					

Hi, to play Riot Games' shooter Valorant, the anticheat requires all of the drivers on the system to have no vulnerabilities. Apparently Throttlestop has a vulnerability on WinRing0x64.sys, so the anticheat prevents it from loading. Thus, throttlestop can't be used. Without it my laptop...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




FaceIt anti-cheat software is another program that will prevent ThrottleStop from starting.


----------



## blazolazo (May 1, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Are you playing any new games like Valorant lately? There seems to be a problem with some games wanting to block this driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I am playing valorant, however, I never had this issue before while playing the game. Is there any way to bypass vanguards anti-cheat software?


----------



## unclewebb (May 1, 2020)

blazolazo said:


> I never had this issue before while playing the game.


It appears to be a new Valorant feature. Not many laptop owners like this new feature.



blazolazo said:


> Is there any way to bypass vanguards anti-cheat software?


Probably not. If there was a way to bypass their anti-cheat software, I am sure they would quickly fix that issue.


----------



## blazolazo (May 1, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> It appears to be a new Valorant feature. Not many laptop owners like this new feature.
> 
> 
> Probably not. If there was a way to bypass their anti-cheat software, I am sure they would quickly fix that issue.


Thanks for trying, I submitted a ticket I'm sure they are getting a lot of them since it also blocks MSI afterburner.


----------

